# Reporters from Vice Break into 8chan's Owner's House in Philipines



## A Logging Company (May 18, 2019)

https://twitter.com/infinitechan/status/1129674534775209985 (a)

Elle Reeve is the same broad Vice sent to cover Charlotessvile and Christopher Cantwell's cringe.

Her twitter is now protected


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 18, 2019)

Oh no. She's not gonna able to come home and stay comfy. The Filipinos are gonna fuck her up.


----------



## Green Room (May 18, 2019)

Did she bring a Crossbow?


----------



## Arcturus (May 18, 2019)

Welp. Have fun in Filipino prison, you stupid twats. Looking forward to this episode of Locked Up Abroad.


----------



## RoofGook (May 18, 2019)

Someone plant drugs on them quick. Put the Flip zero tolerance policy to use.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 18, 2019)

WHAT WERE THEY THINKING!? Hope they like a prison cell.


----------



## Ausf Panzerkampf (May 18, 2019)

Gotta get only the best scoops in news reporting.

Even if it means breaking into someone house.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (May 18, 2019)

They're lucky they weren't fed to the pigs.


----------



## Animewasamistake (May 18, 2019)

thats some next level journalism guys.


----------



## Furina (May 18, 2019)

"Ordered out of the property"

They should have been pinned to the ground, bound and handed directly over to the police. They were just lucky it was probably some 5'2 Filipina maid and not an actual security guard with an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (May 18, 2019)

woo, chan-tism will be off the charts


----------



## shartshooter (May 18, 2019)

Animewasamistake said:


> thats some next level journalism guys.


I wonder what they were expecting to find. Raw unprocessed barrels of nazi juice?


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 18, 2019)

I love how our two intrepid reporters are fat bitches. Null loves it too, but in a different way.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

Jesus, Elle, there are easier and less painful ways to throw your career away.


----------



## JektheDumbass (May 18, 2019)

Sounds like they got away though.  Probably for the best, what they did was wrong but the Filipinos are animals and they would have gotten torn to shreds.


----------



## EasyPeasy (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Furina (May 18, 2019)

JektheDumbass said:


> Sounds like they got away though.  Probably for the best, what they did was wrong but the Filipinos are animals and they would have gotten torn to shreds.


Nah, more likely they would have spent a few night in some hellish SEA nightmare dungeon, then put on a flight back home, free once more to write articles about the oppression faced by journalists and women journalists especially. Nothing seriously bad would have happened, unless one of the them was exceptional enough to have weed on them.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

I realize VICE is pretty much already at the bottom of the barrel but isn't getting caught dead-to-rights doing a B&E kind of a kiss-of-death for a journalistic career outside of the shittiest tabloids?


----------



## neverendingmidi (May 18, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> I realize VICE is pretty much already at the bottom of the barrel but isn't getting caught dead-to-rights doing a B&E kind of a kiss-of-death for a journalistic career outside of the shittiest tabloids?


Only if you do it to people on the right side of history.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

neverendingmidi said:


> Only if you do it to people on the right side of history.


Dan Rather had his career destroyed for way less IIRC.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (May 18, 2019)

shartshooter said:


> I wonder what they were expecting to find. Raw unprocessed barrels of nazi juice?


Pretty optimistic to assume they thought this plan out that far.


----------



## thismanlies (May 18, 2019)

Is Vice so broke they're breaking into peoples' houses now?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

thismanlies said:


> Is Vice so broke they're breaking into peoples' houses now?


To be fair I hear collections of panties taken from Filipino tranny hookers go for quite a bit on the market.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (May 18, 2019)

So this is actually happened? Well fuck me sideways and call me a bitch. I imagine they’re probably already on a plane out of the Philippines before they could get rumbled by the cops.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 18, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> I realize VICE is pretty much already at the bottom of the barrel but isn't getting caught dead-to-rights doing a B&E kind of a kiss-of-death for a journalistic career outside of the shittiest tabloids?


I dunno, ask Chuck Johnson.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

Lou Wrong said:


> I dunno, ask Chuck Johnson.


Dumbfuck spastic who can't get any media traction outside of shitty sites he himself creates seems at least one notch below where our gal Elle currently sits.


----------



## thismanlies (May 18, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Dan Rather had his career destroyed for way less IIRC.


People expected more out of Dan Rather. The only thing they expect from Vice are documentaries about old German men larping as dolls and puff pieces about child molesters in prison.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

thismanlies said:


> People expected more out of Dan Rather. The only thing they expect from Vice are documentaries about old German men larping as dolls and puff pieces about child molesters in prison.


Fair enough, I suppose.  If we held places like VICE to the same journalistic standards as a storied veteran newsman from a major news network they'd probably cease to exist altogether.


----------



## GrungyLawnChlorinate (May 18, 2019)

*Don't let anyone tell you that physiognomy is a debunked science:*





If she weren't so deforemd you can bet that right now she'd have a family and/or a respectable career somewhere. Instead she's stuck in the role of resentment and rage at being forever on the outside of normal society. Not to say that that is inevitable for all with funky facies, but I would bet that it is partially the case here.



RoofGook said:


> Someone plant drugs on them quick. Put the Flip zero tolerance policy to use.


Don't even need to plant, look at that face: she always looks drugged; and all that behold her wish they were drugged.




Sprig of Parsley said:


> To be fair I hear collections of panties taken from Filipino tranny hookers go for quite a bit on the market.


And that, children, is how the world's first sustainable perpetual motion machine came into existence.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

GrungyLawnChlorinate said:


> *Don't let anyone tell you that physiognomy is a debunked science:*
> View attachment 763334


She seriously does look like a facegen accident in a Gamebryo game.  The glasses make it worse, too.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (May 18, 2019)

Spoiler: Not sure what to make of this











Spoiler: Poltards memeing here after Charlottesville











Spoiler: Is she a token tardhire, for diversity quota?









Anyone ask Brianna Wu's opinion on this, yet?


----------



## YW 525 (May 18, 2019)

These people are maniacs. Why anyone thinks they have an ounce of credibility is beyond me.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

Exceptional Mafioso said:


> These people are maniacs. Why anyone thinks they have an ounce of credibility is beyond me.


Because no one knows what credibility means anymore. Most think it means "agrees with my pre-existing biases".


----------



## Ruin (May 18, 2019)

GrungyLawnChlorinate said:


> *Don't let anyone tell you that physiognomy is a debunked science:*
> View attachment 763334



Fetal alcohol syndrome? Her eyes are almost on the side of her head?


----------



## trashbat (May 18, 2019)

Ruin said:


> Fetal alcohol syndrome? Her eyes are almost on the side of her head?


we need feminism because rape culture has begun to select for prey animal features in human women


----------



## TowinKarz (May 18, 2019)

But remember, though the press and it's political backers may try to break into the homes of their counterparts, its that media-hating Trump who is the real threat!


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

TowinKarz said:


> But remember, though the press and it's political backers may try to break into the homes of their counterparts, its that media-hating Trump who is the real threat!


Left: "Accuse your enemies of that which you are guilty of" is a good idea!
Also left: "Nazis were bad and anything remotely attached to Nazis is bad"


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (May 18, 2019)

It figures that only a dying and gay media company would care enough about 8chan to break in.


----------



## Wake me up (May 18, 2019)

Is this a common problem for channers in general, desperate crazy pussy willing to do anything (even break the law) to get to them in their bedrooms?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> Is this a common problem for channers in general, desperate crazy pussy willing to do anything (even break the law) to get to them in their bedrooms?


Not fucking exactly.


----------



## Nobunaga (May 18, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> Is this a common problem for channers in general, desperate crazy pussy willing to do anything (even break the law) to get to them in their bedrooms?


Only for /fit/
The other "manly" boards are too gay for women


----------



## A shitty ass clover (May 18, 2019)

Wait, is this Jim's house or hotwheels' ?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

A shitty ass clover said:


> Wait, is this Jim's house or hotwheels' ?


Jim's I believe.  Hotwheels hasn't been involved with 8ch for a bit.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 18, 2019)

How delusional about your privilege as a rich white western female “journalist” do you have to be to commit a major crime in some third world shithole where before you know it you’ll be the prison guards’ love buddy or find yourself accidentally impaled on a rusty knife?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

Captain Ahab said:


> How delusional about your privilege as a rich white western female “journalist” do you have to be to commit a major crime in some third world shithole where before you know it you’ll be the prison guards’ love buddy or find yourself accidentally impaled on a rusty knife?


Well, I mean, they pretty much got the fuck away with this.  Infer what you will from that.


----------



## Foxxo (May 18, 2019)

If they had ANY drugs on them - and let's face it, they probably did - then they'll be completely screwed.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (May 18, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> They're lucky they weren't fed to the pigs.


Becoming pig food would have been the most useful thing they would have ever have done in their lives.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (May 18, 2019)

These are the kind of people whose side I'm supposed to take against republicans?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> These are the kind of people whose side I'm supposed to take against republicans?


No bad tactics, only bad targets!


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 18, 2019)

Tryphaena said:


> Welp. Have fun in Filipino prison, you stupid twats. Looking forward to this episode of Locked Up Abroad.


"Today on 'Locked Up Abroad', we've locked up a broad! And the other one with the camera!"


----------



## Secret Asshole (May 18, 2019)

It really is a wonder why Vice lost 400 million from Disney. This mystery will probably never have an answer.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (May 18, 2019)

Secret Asshole said:


> It really is a wonder why Vice lost 400 million from Disney. This mystery will probably never have an answer.


Don't worry, money is a social construct anyway.


----------



## Eryngium (May 18, 2019)

from 4chan 





both pol and 8ch pol are also systematically sending fake nudes of her to people


Spoiler: fake nude


----------



## Trash Eater (May 18, 2019)

Seems like a waste of effort to be honest. Unless they thought they would find corpses or child sex slaves or something, they could have just put together "Top 10 Reasons 8chan's Owner is the Moral Equivalent of Hitler (And that's a bad thing)" and gotten the same amount of clicks, notoriety, and asspats.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (May 18, 2019)

Trash Eater said:


> Seems like a waste of effort to be honest. Unless they thought they would find corpses or child sex slaves or something, they could have just put together "Top 10 Reasons 8chan's Owner is the Moral Equivalent of Hitler (And that's a bad thing)" and gotten the same amount of clicks, notoriety, and asspats.


They want to "normalize" the idea that wrongthinkers don't have a right to safety or privacy/integrity of their home.


----------



## RG 448 (May 18, 2019)

Were they trying to kidnap him and bring him to Wu?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (May 18, 2019)

Where is the pig farm?


----------



## Splendid (May 18, 2019)

If Vice doesn't fire them for breaking into his house, I will have lost the tiny little bit of respect that I have for them.
I also strongly believe that this is a massive violation of any kind of conceivable journalistic standards, and Google, et al should no longer consider them mainstream media sources if they do not handle this situation appropriately.


----------



## Dr. Tran (May 18, 2019)

Filipino prison is literal hell on earth in some provinces. Always overcrowded and politicians give zero shits towards prisoners so they're underfunded and understaffed as hell. I visited one once for school and the guy I talked to was a hitman who has been waiting for his sentence for literal years, he has yet to see a judge and actually start doing his time yet. I heard they'd squeeze in 160 people into a cell with 24 beds. It's basically run by a gang that act as guards to the rest of the inmates to maintain some sense of order. 

So yeah, for those girl's sake I hope they don't go there, they'll be eaten alive.


----------



## Dysnomia (May 18, 2019)

GrungyLawnChlorinate said:


> *Don't let anyone tell you that physiognomy is a debunked science:*
> View attachment 763334
> 
> If she weren't so deforemd you can bet that right now she'd have a family and/or a respectable career somewhere. Instead she's stuck in the role of resentment and rage at being forever on the outside of normal society. Not to say that that is inevitable for all with funky facies, but I would bet that it is partially the case here.
> ...



Dear God, she looks like the long lost twin of Kanadajin3.  

Gotta wonder if mom drank too much while pregnant.


----------



## Android raptor (May 18, 2019)

You'd think if Vice needed clickbait fodder they'd do what they normally do and just make up something about putting coke in your vagina for a week or how the word chair is actually racist or some shit. Sending deformed looking bitches to break into people's houses across the world seems like way more effort than they normally put into shit.

Like what even were they hoping to accomplish?


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (May 18, 2019)

I wonder what would happen if a 3DPD welcoming committee broke into gookmoot's filing cabinet for an exclusive interview.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (May 18, 2019)

Android raptor said:


> You'd think if Vice needed clickbait fodder they'd do what they normally do and just make up something about putting coke in your vagina for a week or how the word chair is actually racist or some shit. Sending deformed looking bitches to break into people's houses across the world seems like way more effort than they normally put into shit.
> 
> Like what even were they hoping to accomplish?


This is usually how they make articles.


----------



## Billy_Sama (May 18, 2019)

Now I wish I could see the title of this thread in the Vice headline title font.


----------



## Secret Asshole (May 18, 2019)

Android raptor said:


> You'd think if Vice needed clickbait fodder they'd do what they normally do and just make up something about putting coke in your vagina for a week or how the word chair is actually racist or some shit. Sending deformed looking bitches to break into people's houses across the world seems like way more effort than they normally put into shit.
> 
> Like what even were they hoping to accomplish?



Soro's 250 million is being spent as well as Disney's 400 million I see.

Hipster trash thinks every single country is the United States. They literally do not understand the difference between Twitter and reality. That's why you see so many articles of white people hiking or trekking in really dangerous parts of the world and getting raped/killed. They do not understand how lucky they are to live here in a place with a functioning government. Dysfunctional, sure, but it functions.

Even if they got away or lived through hell, they'll just blame the patriarchy or some shit. I remember this one dumb cunt wandering around Haiti who got raped was like 'I understand your oppresion u guyz'. They're fucking stupid. They think these idiot beliefs actually are reality. They won't change at all, even if something terrible happens to them. They're really that delusional about reality. If they got thrown in prison and raped for a decade, they'd blame the 8chan guy for calling the police on them, like you know, you normally do with people breaking into your house. These people will never EVER take any responsibility for their actions or even their own safety.

There was this article of a woman solo'ing the entire world, including the shit holes and she stayed safe 100% of the time alone. Her advice was, 'know you are in a shithole, protect yourself. Watch and be aware of your surroundings'. Of course, to say to a woman to watch the fuck out is 'patriarchy' these days. But whatever. All the brown people countries are safe for you hipsters. You know, since the US is the most racist nation on Earth. Trust those guys who say they'll give you a good local tour for cheap. I'm sure they won't drive you out into the wilderness and rape you to death. And then you'll just blame the white colonizers for it anyway. Because in their world, nobody is responsible for anything except for the people they dislike.


----------



## Chalk Eater (May 18, 2019)

Huh. I guess Vice got desperate after doing so many articles on Reddit and worst reviewed establishments.


----------



## Rei is shit (May 18, 2019)

Reminder that this "reporter" got her ex-husband to write about fake war crimes in Iraq. When he got in hot water over it she divorced him and moved on to another guy.






						Scott Thomas Beauchamp controversy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Basil II (May 18, 2019)

GrungyLawnChlorinate said:


> *Don't let anyone tell you that physiognomy is a debunked science:*
> View attachment 763334
> 
> If she weren't so deforemd you can bet that right now she'd have a family and/or a respectable career somewhere. Instead she's stuck in the role of resentment and rage at being forever on the outside of normal society. Not to say that that is inevitable for all with funky facies, but I would bet that it is partially the case here.
> ...


Jesus she looks like she has down syndrome, the CWC glasses don't help either, ugly on the outside and the inside.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 18, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> I realize VICE is pretty much already at the bottom of the barrel but isn't getting caught dead-to-rights doing a B&E kind of a kiss-of-death for a journalistic career outside of *the shittiest tabloids?*



Emphasis mine.

VICE is pretty much a shitty tabloid at this point, it's like the National Enquirer for Millennial SJW's

If you somehow manage to be this much of a fuck up working for VICE, then maybe you should have never pursued a career in journalism in the first place.

She's just lucky she is a woman because if she were a cishet white male, the VICE higher-ups would have handed her ass over to Duterte's boys on a silver platter.


----------



## AF 802 (May 18, 2019)

"If I feel threatened by someone who is literally Hitler, that means I get to break the law and possibly harm them!"

No, bitch, even if you feel threatened you have to follow the law like the rest of us. Fucking entitled millennial.


----------



## VIVIIXI (May 18, 2019)

Rei is shit said:


> Reminder that this "reporter" got her ex-husband to write about fake war crimes in Iraq. When he got in hot water over it she divorced him and moved on to another guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good catch! 

Too bad her Twitter went protected. This has the fragrant whiff of dairy-air.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

ulsterscotsman said:


> This is usually how they make articles.


So I'm guessing they ran out of dildos.


----------



## NiggerFaggot1488 (May 18, 2019)

This bugeyed cunt Ellspeth Reeve, before she started hunting NAZEEs, was better known for vouching for her now ex-husband's entirely made up story about abuses he witness in Iraq as a veteran, such as troops running over puppies in tanks. I wouldn't be surprised if she had written it all herself, she was the one working at The New Republic who "fact checked" his articles, something that the idiot editors apparently didn't see as a conflict of interest. When it all blew up in their faces she was quietly fired, funnily enough you cannot find anything directly linking her to all this online on Wikipedia other than the fact she was married to him. No one other than VICE, widely regarded as one of the shittiest journo positions, would hire her after that.

Reality is though, she still works in the industry and journalistic ethics have been entirely abandoned, she will not face any repercussions for this. A journalist could kill a right winger today and would face applause from their colleagues and probably a prize.

Edit: lol ninja'd

I also want to let you all know that you're naive about American journalists in places like Flipland. They have enough money and influence to bribe and coerce their way into getting away with crimes like this, especially against someone like Jim Watkins who has no real friends of influence. They didn't just bumble their way onto his property with no plan. Journalists are a protected class and they have more rights than you or I, even in shithole countries.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

NiggerFaggot1488 said:


> I also want to let you all know that you're naive about American journalists in places like Flipland. They have enough money and influence to bribe and coerce their way into getting away with crimes like this, especially against someone like Jim Watkins who has no real friends of influence. They didn't just bumble their way onto his property with no plan. Journalists are a protected class and they have more rights than you or I, even in shithole countries.


Really?

Are they bulletproof?


----------



## Recoil (May 18, 2019)

Secret Asshole said:


> It really is a wonder why Vice lost 400 million from Disney. This mystery will probably never have an answer.


There's a history of disappearing funds at Vice, IMO it's likely due to embezzlement.
For a while now I've had the feeling that the company is just a shell that gets used to move loot around.

Edit - Google auto completes "Shane Smith embezzlement"


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (May 18, 2019)

Dysnomia said:


> Dear God, she looks like the long lost twin of Kanadajin3.
> 
> Gotta wonder if mom drank too much while pregnant.


not enough imo


----------



## Bicycle Disaster (May 18, 2019)

She looks like a meth head.


----------



## NiggerFaggot1488 (May 18, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Really?
> 
> Are they bulletproof?



Shooting a journalist will not turn out well for anyone who does it. A lot of people, especially libertarian types, are really naive about the power dynamics in the United States. Journalists, and by this I mean media whores, are as de-facto protected as cops and federal workers.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

NiggerFaggot1488 said:


> Shooting a journalist will not turn out well for anyone who does it. A lot of people, especially libertarian types, are really naive about the power dynamics in the United States. Journalists, and by this I mean media whores, are as de-facto protected as cops and federal workers.


We aren't talking about the United States.  We're talking about the Philippines.

See, the reason you don't get bright fucking ideas like doing a B&E for some hard-hitting journalizm is because you can pay off a bunch of people but all it takes is one jumpy motherfucker with a gun screaming "WHO ARE YOU?!" to bring your career to a screeching goddamn halt.


----------



## Medicated (May 18, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> from 4chan
> View attachment 763477
> 
> both pol and 8ch pol are also systematically sending fake nudes of her to people
> ...



I thought that was some look alike at first but after investigating the vid, the quality and framerate would put it at around 10 years ago.  Many copies have been taken down already.



Spoiler



https://daftsex.com/watch/-141520989_456242477  (lots of popups)


----------



## NiggerFaggot1488 (May 18, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> We aren't talking about the United States.  We're talking about the Philippines.
> 
> See, the reason you don't get bright fucking ideas like doing a B&E for some hard-hitting journalizm is because you can pay off a bunch of people but all it takes is one jumpy motherfucker with a gun screaming "WHO ARE YOU?!" to bring your career to a screeching goddamn halt.



VICE reporters routinely do illegal shit in other countries and get away with it. If they don't assault someone or do property damage they will get away with it. That is just how things work. They essentially have diplomatic immunity because the Flips and other shit nations know the repercussions for jailing US journalists, even if they deserve it.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

NiggerFaggot1488 said:


> VICE reporters routinely do illegal shit in other countries and get away with it. If they don't assault someone or do property damage they will get away with it. That is just how things work. They essentially have diplomatic immunity because the Flips and other shit nations know the repercussions for jailing US journalists, even if they deserve it.


Right, so you're saying a fucking VICE shithead is going to spark an international incident?

And if US journos are so well protected, what about that lady who got gangraped in Egypt during the coverage of the Arab Spring? Are we currently pushing Egypt's shit in or is that just an exception to your rule?


----------



## NiggerFaggot1488 (May 18, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Right, so you're saying a fucking VICE shithead is going to spark an international incident?



Yes. It would be spun as the Flips protecting a nazi pedophile website owner by jailing innocent US journalists.



> And if US journos are so well protected, what about that lady who got gangraped in Egypt during the coverage of the Arab Spring? Are we currently pushing Egypt's shit in or is that just an exception to your rule?



That incident wouldn't have even been covered if she weren't a journalist and it wasn't an action by the Egyptian government so you aren't making any real point here.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

NiggerFaggot1488 said:


> Yes. It would be spun as the Flips protecting a nazi pedophile website owner by jailing innocent US journalists.



We've just established that government officials will take bribes to allow B&Es to occur in the Philippines.  Are you insisting that Jim couldn't bribe them to tell US diplomats that they got their dumb asses mugged or snackbar'd by the local wildlife? Are you thinking they wouldn't tell US diplomats that ANYWAY just to cover their own asses?



NiggerFaggot1488 said:


> That incident wouldn't have even been covered if she weren't a journalist and it wasn't an action by the Egyptian government so you aren't making any real point here.


And Jim giving this thot both barrels wouldn't be an action by the Philippine government either so you've had zero point since you first opened your damn mouth.

EDIT: Yeah, that's right, negrate me instead of having a coherent argument you Redditor.  That always worked before, right?


----------



## Remove Goat (May 18, 2019)

Some peak autism happening rn


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 19, 2019)

A Humble Ewok said:


> Her twitter is now protected



Don't underestimate how quick spergs can be.
http://archive.md/GLqik
(there's nothing interesting there, maybe she deleted a bunch of recent tweets)


----------



## Thought precriminal (May 19, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Don't underestimate how quick spergs can be.
> http://archive.md/GLqik
> (there's nothing interesting there, maybe she deleted a bunch of recent tweets)


You want to see her tweets & replies tab, not the main tab. Either way, I assume protecting her account is to prevent people from PM-spamming her.


----------



## Agent of Z.O.G. (May 19, 2019)

Worried about being next on the layoff list
relieved now that SorosBux have come in
Oh shit now they're asking you to kill 8chan
You're a 50 pound woman but you can probably take a kid with boneitis
Okay just break into the home'
oh shit that's not the cripple 
Run away before the anti crime death squad arrives
the synthwave is getting louder and louder but you manage to press the protect button on your twitter


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (May 20, 2019)

I was really skeptical of this when I heard it because it’s hard for me to trust anyone involved in culture war issues and all we had was his word and some photos of the filmmakers standing on the sidewalk. But after 48 hours with no denial, I think that they probably did do something shady.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 20, 2019)

Styx laugh of this situation between Vice and 8chan.





One Youtuber founded a good nickname for the folks of Vice and Co.



> TheColonelKlink





> The soy mafia strikes.


Edit: "Soy mafia" rings well to my ears.


----------



## Dr.Benway (May 21, 2019)

Jim Watkins has released a video about this now. 








						About Vice News Breaking into my Home
					

I need to make a statement because a lot of other news people are. Well this is what happened. Thanks @Styxhexenhammer666 I appreciate the support. Thank you...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Marissa Moira (May 21, 2019)

I woke up today and found a head of lettuce in my bed.

Was I visited by the soy mafia?


----------



## Thought precriminal (May 21, 2019)

Putang ina! I wonder how much it costs to have private security in the Philippines. Probably not much. If Jim hired a hitman to take care of annoying journalists, would Duterte protect him or allow the Americans to extradite him? I went to the Philippines once and stumbled upon some really shady American expats. They seemed to have chosen their home based on the ease of finding cheap (underage?) hookers.


----------



## Jaimas (May 26, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> I woke up today and found a head of lettuce in my bed.
> 
> Was I visited by the soy mafia?



No, that was @lolwut, reminding you to turn over your monthly pear shipment.

You have been _warned_.


----------



## lolwut (May 26, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> No, that was @lolwut, reminding you to turn over your monthly pear shipment.
> 
> You have been _warned_.


Either the produce flows or the blood will. I'm not picky.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jun 11, 2019)

I heard Gator talking about this on his show tonight. Anyone catch what was said? Think he said someone was arrested


----------



## Coleslaw (Jun 11, 2019)

When 8chan and Kiwi Farms got over Infinity Next to laugh at pathetic VICE thots.


----------



## V0dka (Jun 11, 2019)

Dr.Benway said:


> Jim Watkins has released a video about this now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_
"there are at least two other groups I have already said no to"_


So it's like I thought, theres a big run being done on the "alt-right/Nazis" and "expose" them, just in time for the election!


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Jun 12, 2019)

Has Watkins provided any more evidence besides those photos where they definitely aren't in the middle of breaking into the house, or is his word all we have to go on? Because I'd trust him about as far as I could throw him, and the only reason that I'm allowing the outside chance that he's telling the truth is because Vice has gone almost a month without denying it.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 12, 2019)

NiggerFaggot1488 said:


> VICE reporters routinely do illegal shit in other countries and get away with it. If they don't assault someone or do property damage they will get away with it. That is just how things work. They essentially have diplomatic immunity because the Flips and other shit nations know the repercussions for jailing US journalists, even if they deserve it.


That doesn't excuse them from telling the US "SOme of your reporters abd being shitheads, deal with it will you?" Or why they still get away with it on their home turf.

This type of sensational reporting, I feel, should be outlawed before someone gets hurt not just emotionally, but physically.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 12, 2019)

Whatever happened? Has there been any type of update on this? Her tweets aren't protected anymore but she hasn't post/en anything since april.


----------



## NiggerFaggot1488 (Jun 14, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> Whatever happened? Has there been any type of update on this? Her tweets aren't protected anymore but she hasn't post/en anything since april.



Exactly what I said would, nothing. Journalists can and do get away with crimes.


----------

